
Lawyer's Led Zeppelin Complaint Is a Work of Art (2014) - Tomte
http://blogs.findlaw.com/strategist/2014/11/holy-crap-lawyers-led-zeppelin-complaint-is-a-work-of-art.html
======
djbelieny
The Lawyer's last name is Malofiy, he signs the claim in red with an upside
down pentagram for added satanic umphf. This guys is definitely not just
playing the Devil's advocate; He's obviously the anti-christ himself. Signs of
times, man... signs of times. :p /sarcasm

~~~
Cheyana
Not to worry. Pagey will just summon his ol’ pal Aleister and shortly
thereafter this lawyer will go where all lawyers end up.

